# Hopefully not a 'too-often' question about travel living in Japan



## Torbin12 (Apr 17, 2014)

So, I am going to be attending school in Osaka, on a 2yr student visa, and was wondering about the general costs or options of travel, mainly in Osaka, such as subways, railways, etc. Most of the internet searching I do tends to only talk about travel TO Japan, tourist travel, or Tokyo-Osaka travel, and I am having trouble finding some good, average figures for the area.

Any help given is appreciated greatly

Robert


----------



## jTea (Apr 9, 2014)

Does this help?

numbeo.com/cost-of-living/city_result.jsp?country=Japan&city=Osaka


----------



## Torbin12 (Apr 17, 2014)

That does indeed help, thanks alot, I thought that numbeo was a US thing, so I didnt even think of looking there. Do you know if I would be considered a 'Resident' if I am living in Japan on a student visa? I looked up the 'Monthly Pass' section and it looks like those are mostly only available for non-residents


----------

